# Cleaning and waxing my 2016 Cruze Premier RS



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have been using black turtle wax for my black granite metallic 2012 Cruze LTZ RS. The paint still sparkles like new. I also use Turtle wax's wash formula too. I'll have to get back with you on the exact one because I don't know he name off the top of me head.

On the interior I use leather cleaner and conditioner to keep the seats in good shape. The tan seats are a lot of work but they are super sharp with the black exterior color. What ever you do don't use armoral as it will make your seats shiny and if you stop using it the leather will crack. I'll let you know what leather cleaners I use later when I go check the supplies.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> I have been using black turtle wax for my black granite metallic 2012 Cruze LTZ RS. The paint still sparkles like new. I also use Turtle wax's wash formula too. I'll have to get back with you on the exact one because I don't know he name off the top of me head.
> 
> I'll let you know what leather cleaners I use later when I go check the supplies.


 Lexol is a wonderful leather product made from fish oil. Smells a little like fish. Anyone use officially sanctioned G.M. A/C Delco Wax?


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

I use griots garage one step sealant on the outside. It seems to work very well, however the car is brand new so time will tell on that. Inside I use either 303 aerospace or DP interior protectant from autogeek website. 303 can be bought at any laps.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

is the paint as thin on the 2nd Gen as it is on the 1st?


----------



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

I use Griots Brilliance Car Soap with a high quality wash mitt. Two bucket method with grit guards. As far as paint correction I really like VSS Scratch and Swirl Remover on a finishing pad. Since your car is so new you should look into a ceramic coating. I wouldn't try and apply it yourself. 

This video shows how well it works. The stuff is amazing. It protects for up to 4 years

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ePxUbeJUwU


----------



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

These articles are always a good place to start. 

HOW TO ARTICLES & VIDEOS


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have tried a lot of cleaners and waxes in the past two years. My favorite right now is Turtle Wax Ice. I washed the car then used Mothers clay bar. Next I sealed the paint with Turtle Wax Ice sealant, waited the recommended 24 hours for it to cure, then applied Turtle Wax Ice wax. Now I just wash. I re-wax when it stops beading, which is about every 4-6 weeks. And the Ice wax doesn't leave any white crud on the plastic or in the seams.


----------



## GMFanatic (Jan 5, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> I have tried a lot of cleaners and waxes in the past two years. My favorite right now is Turtle Wax Ice. I washed the car then used Mothers clay bar. Next I sealed the paint with Turtle Wax Ice sealant, waited the recommended 24 hours for it to cure, then applied Turtle Wax Ice wax. Now I just wash. I re-wax when it stops beading, which is about every 4-6 weeks. And the Ice wax doesn't leave any white crud on the plastic or in the seams.


My only preemptive warning would be this: If you use this synthetic wax on car that has not been stripped of natural waxes (ex. carnauba) be prepared to rewash the car and strip the entire surface. I have found that the best way to strip a car of all natural waxes is to wash with Dawn; yes dish soap. If you apply this synthetic wax over any natural wax you will be left with endless streaks.


----------



## BlueStreak (Jun 7, 2016)

I used Final Detail Top Shelf Spray Wax on my 2016 Kinetic Blue LE2. After using the spray wax, the finish became so slippery, the microfiber cloth just slides off the hood. It feels amazing and water does not bead up so much like other wax products, running off instead. It goes on quickly with just a moderate buffing. The really nice part is that it goes on the flat black plastic trim too leaving it a little darker and with a nice semi-gloss appearance. There is no white residue and even works on glass, but not recommended. I spray it on a microfiber cloth, wipe it on the surface evenly and thinly, then buff right away with a clean and dry microfiber cloth. A damp microfiber cloth can be used for a final wiping to make it look like a showroom finish. For my first washing I used Blue Coral concentrate car wash with carnauba wax and it left behind a coating which was not slippery and not so smooth. So, re-waxed with Final Detail spray wax. For subsequent washes I used Meguiars car wash without the carnauba wax and it left the finish just as nice as after I waxed it. My car is garaged most of the time so I cannot report on durability outdoors nor can I testify regarding overall durability because the spray is so quick and easy to use, I wipe the car down regularly with a little spray wax. Bugs wipe off the treated areas very easily using a little spray wax on a microfiber cloth. I use my leaf blower to blow the water out of the side mirrors, off of the grill and fascia, tires and wheels, and other difficult to wipe areas.


----------



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> is the paint as thin on the 2nd Gen as it is on the 1st?


Boy, you aren't kidding. Even the slightest door dings take me down to bare metal it seems. :angry:


----------

